# Load Times?



## court++ (Jan 15, 2021)

Good morning!

I just purchased CSS, CSB, and CSW for the first time and I'm loving the libraries. There seems to be a slight delay when loading samples however that I notice. For instance, loading basoons or Strings may take 5 to 10 seconds to load for that instance. Is there a way to make this slightly faster?


----------



## Illico (Jan 15, 2021)

Use a batch resave on Kontakt


----------



## Illico (Jan 15, 2021)

For exemple :


----------



## Bman70 (Jan 15, 2021)

court++ said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just purchased CSS, CSB, and CSW for the first time and I'm loving the libraries. There seems to be a slight delay when loading samples however that I notice. For instance, loading basoons or Strings may take 5 to 10 seconds to load for that instance. Is there a way to make this slightly faster?



5 seconds isn't bad depending on the library size. Are the samples on SSD? That can massively cut load times over hard drive speed.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 15, 2021)

Windows?
Then exclude the folder where your libraries are from the Windows Defender scope.
As said a few times already, this was night and day for me !


----------



## court++ (Jan 15, 2021)

Illico said:


> Use a batch resave on Kontakt


Worked like a charm!




Bman70 said:


> 5 seconds isn't bad depending on the library size. Are the samples on SSD? That can massively cut load times over hard drive speed.


See, it's like 5-10 seconds on the SSD itself. It was just weird because other libraries in Kontakt were loading like THAT.



LudovicVDP said:


> Windows?
> Then exclude the folder where your libraries are from the Windows Defender scope.
> As said a few times already, this was night and day for me !


I shall look into it!


----------

